# Visa grant with 8515 condition



## aus-marathon (Nov 8, 2012)

Can someone pls clarify this..

Today i received the grant letter from my CO for 190 visa.

In my spouse grant letter it has 'visa condition' - not marry before first entry

For me & my son ...visa condition is NIL.

What is it exactly mean? or a typo error?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

Probably not, if you are already married it just means if you were to split you should not re marry. Wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## aus-marathon (Nov 8, 2012)

_shel said:


> Probably not, if you are already married it just means if you were to split you should not re marry. Wouldnt worry about it.


Thanks for the information!!


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

_shel said:


> Probably not, if you are already married it just means if you were to split you should not re marry. Wouldnt worry about it.


Just wondering, After my wife arrival of Au, will this condition 8515 be removed from the DAIC system such as VEVO( a system to check the entitlment), then my wife can have a "clean" visa label with no condition??


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2013)

Once she is in Australia it is not applicable. It wont be removed but it is no longer relevant to anyone. It is not like lukeshe has a no work condition that stays active.


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

thanks Aus-marathon, _shel for clarifying!

today I got my grant letter and same condition was mentioned on my spouse and son's Visa condition.


----------

